# I need two Fuji-kdps -17



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Anyone have any Fuji KDPS-17 locking hoods, silver?

Mudhole (screwed up my order, imagine that.) After I called, they are back ordered.
Also trim rings such as these
Thanks in advance.

I'd be willing to pay or trade some stuff.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The KPDS is the one that has the forgrip slide over it right?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I dont have them, Scott at fishsticks has 16 but not 17


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I actually need the hooded slide over(screwover) part in silver.

Thanks chuck.


----------

